# 31" outlaw strain



## brute650force (Mar 26, 2012)

I am wondering what else I would have to do to my brute to turn all skinny 31 outlaws. My mods are in my signature.


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

vfj clutch would help.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Haha I should read better before posting I read his sig and seen 30 zillas lol thats why I put lime green secondary. Get your self some VFJ springs.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

10txram said:


> vfj clutch would help.


 That's what I did when I had 31" skinny/wides. I had to really be in a bind to smoke the belt. I only smoked it one time, and that was because I was by myself. stuck, with the winch cable doubled back, and stuck. did I say stuck? If you've got the cash, you can't beat the stage 3 clutch. But if you don't, at least call him and get a set of his springs. They will help a lot even without the machine work. 
And start saving for axles. lol


----------



## brute650force (Mar 26, 2012)

What axle would y'all recommend?


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

brute650force said:


> What axle would y'all recommend?


If you get the clutch from him you really shouldn't have to worry about axles. Idk what everyone uses on here for aftermarket axles.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I would recommend rhino brand.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

When i got my 29.5ol2 I broke both rear axles and another stock rear axle but only in 2 wheel drive. Now I got rhinos in the back and seem to be doing great even through the torcher test so im happy with them so far.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

KNOCK ON WOOD, but I haven't had any problems with axles, ran 31's for about a year, and I am VERY HARD on my machines. Very heavy thumb.. but I go through tie rods like crazy.. can't ride it tonight because of how loose my tie rod end is... I should stop driving it like a dirtbike.. lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

adam6604 said:


> KNOCK ON WOOD, but I haven't had any problems with axles, ran 31's for about a year, and I am VERY HARD on my machines. Very heavy thumb.. but I go through tie rods like crazy.. can't ride it tonight because of how loose my tie rod end is... I should stop driving it like a dirtbike.. lol


Get yourself some asr tie rods with the heim joints and boots n don't look back.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

10txram said:


> vfj clutch would help.


 
I'm running VFJ stage 3 with a Teryx belt (put both on new at the same time) and 31 skinnies. To be honest, I'd save the $$ and go with an EPI maroon primary and red secondary. I had that setup before the VFJ and the little bit of difference in performance is not worth the added expense in my opinion.


----------



## scotts08brute (Feb 20, 2013)

Brute650 you have any pictures of your brute on the skinnys and how wide rear rim you running


----------



## brute650force (Mar 26, 2012)

scotts08 i have All skinny OL2 now and i have a few pics...


----------

